

What kind of logo can you get for $200? - edw519
http://www.slate.com/id/2295526/pagenum/all/#p2

======
michaelpinto
When Steve Jobs wanted a logo for NeXT he hired Paul Rand. If you think your
company is just average than there's nothing wrong with branding it that way —
but if you see your brand as important than don't skimp.

